# Warcraft 3 The Frozen Throne: Users on my local network cannot join games I host.



## Staple2 (Dec 5, 2008)

HI everyone.

I was struggling for a very long time trying to host on BattleNet, but after a long time I made myself a static IP and forwarded the neccesary ports.
Now I am able to host on BattleNet and everyone can join my games. Except the users on my Local Area Network.

After completing the setup on my pc, I made a static IP and forwarded the ports neccesary on those computers as well, now they can also host, but for some reason we cannot join each other's games.

Other players have no trouble connecting to our games though.

Ive tried hosting on different game ports, and setting different game ports for the different computers, but that did not work.

If anyone has credible solution please post!!


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

What type of errors are you getting? can you see the games and not join them or are you not seeing the games at all?

EDIT:
Sorry, misread that..missed the part about hosting on battlenet..initially read it as hosting locally.

have you configured it so that each user is using his own port?


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

hmmm...after looking around the net this seems to be a pretty common problem and that blizzard has acknowledged it as an issue.

I found a post that referenced a fix for starcraft two that you might see if you can adapt to your situation

http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t623178.html

it involves editing the registry to manually specify the ports for each computer.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

What is the manufacter and model number of your modem and router?


----------



## Staple2 (Dec 5, 2008)

"have you configured it so that each user is using his own port?"

Yes i have. The pc that im hosting from is on 6112, and the others trying to connect are on 6113, 6114, and 6115. I read a guideon forwarding them and hope that this is how it should be.

Furthermore I have a Telkom Mega 105WR Modem.

I will read the fix for starcraft now and hope that I can adapt it. 

Thanx for all the replies thus far guys!


------------


"Basically, blizzard has acknowledged an issue where if you have more than one person behind a router (one external ip address) then 

they cannot play on battle.net together without serious lag and/or booting. I've googled for hours trying to find solutions but none 

have worked. Any suggestions?" 

--------------

This is what the original poster said on the link you gave me, as i understand it he is talking about any games they join together, I have no problem joining a random game with all my friends on the local pcs without any lag at all.

Thanx anyway. I did still try what they suggested but I could not find the directory that they suggested.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Is the Telkom the only external device you are using for Internet?
Can you show a screenshot of the page where you forwarded so I can make sure it is correct?


----------



## xsaviorx1 (Dec 8, 2008)

what particular errors are you experiencing??


----------

